# Epic Faillllllll.



## Rambler

So yesterday was the day I was determined to leave my small town of Newburgh, Indiana and head North via freight train. I had a friend drop me off in a smaller town called Boonville with really easy access to the tracks.

I ended up waiting about 4-5 hours for a train going the right way. The place I was at wasnt even yard, just a little conjuction under a overpass. I heard the train slowly coming around the bend. I hid behind a pillar as the unit passed by. I was so stoked because everyone of the cars was a open top box car. The sides were about 6 feet tall which was awesome.

So just as I was about to hop the last car came around the corner with one of the unit workers riding along on the back to switch the rail back over. He totally saw me and I just tried my best to casually take my pack off and sit down. So the train stops and he switches the rail back, he starts walking back towards the unit on the other side of the train and looks under one of the cars at me for a second, then keeps walking back. I figured he probably didnt care so I went for it!

I got in and before I knew it I was rolling. The trip up north was amazing. Everything I thought it would be. Giant corn fields, deer and wild life grazzing in the fields. Streams and creeks... Ah it was awesome.

After about 3 1/2 hours I got to my first stop. A town called Huntingburg Indiana, DONT EVER GO THERE.

I hopped off and went to find a 40oz. I found one and chilled on a giant hill over looking the very small railyard they have (about 4 tracks). I downed my 40 and decided to go on a recon mission. I followed one of the tracks through the small town. I was getting lots of weird looks with my pack on and being dirty as hell.

After seeing what I needed to see I was making my way back when I see a cop speed by, he didnt see me but he pulled into where I just came from. So I started trying to figure a way out of the area but before I knew it he was on my tail.

I waved to him knowing he was looking for me and I tried to play dumb asking him where the heck I was, and how do I get back to the main part of the town. He tells me someone called in that there was a transient walking along the tracks. He asked me if I had been riding trains, probably due to being dirty as fuck, and I said nope I was just hitchin and am just a dirty kid. He proceeds to tell me, that this town doesnt take to kindly to transients and it has strickt laws against panning for money, asking for rides, and what not. He was pretty much your sterotypical short man syndrom, black gelled hair dick cop. I tell him im waiting for a friend that lives about an 1hr up north to pick me up. He runs my ID then lets me be on my way. I went to shake his hand and he said he doesnt do that because "he could shake someones hand, who shaked, another mans hand, who killed someobody." Uhhh what? lol

So by that time im ready to get the hell out of that town and head to back to the tracks. It had been forever since a train went through so I was getting antsy. Finally a train was being built down the track. I get on the outskirts of the yard and wait till I know its ready. After about 30mins its ready and starts aproaching the heart of the very small yard. I fucking Tom Clancy my way as close as I can get using small brush, above ground plastic sewer tunnels, and parked vehicles. Im about 20ft away when it starts going a little faster.

I make a dash for it but I see a worker way down the line, im not sure if he saw me or if he didnt care so I hop in my cubby. It was a fucking sweet dual hole cubby to. The train stops (which isnt unusual) and I text a few friends that im on and wait. About five minutes later I hear a loud as cop engine floor it down the road next to the train. It screeches to a halt about 30 feet away from me. I figure just be cool and lay low, it might even be a bull so just be cool. I hear "yah hes probably in one of these cars, they like the ones with the holes (cubbys) in em." The first one they go to is mine and im caught. I crawl out to see its the same short smug dick head cop I ran into earlier.

Im instantly put in hand cuffs and escorted down to the local police station where they fill out paper work. I try telling the cops I just want to talk to them, but they say" just hang on." I proceed to hear them talk about some girls boobs in the back room while they fill out paper work. Im sure im fucked by this time. They say im going to jail for a misdomeaner for trespassing.

I end up having to spend the night in Jail and got bailed out this morning (about 3 hours ago, $405) im at home now feeling like shit and I still smell like the nast bed pads I had to "sleep" on with 3 other guys.



FUCK.


----------



## Missy

You give some good advice here and insight I think for new comers. Now watch this thread be closed.


----------



## Dmac

for kat, TRAIN HOPPING!


----------



## Rambler

If you cant even share stories of train hopping then this forum has turned really gay.


----------



## MrD

Props to you for getting out there and going on your first ride alone!


----------



## Rambler

Thanks man, it was an experience thats for sure. If I had just saw that yard worker I probably would have made it home alright... Argh.

Pics-v
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chicken-n-watermelon/


----------



## MrD

Rambler said:


> I was so stoked because everyone of the cars was a open top box car. The sides were about 6 feet tall which was awesome.



Oohh, now I get what you mean by this!
They are called gondolas.

Great pics by the way! Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## Rambler

Aha! I knew "open top box car" sounded a bit ridiculous lol. But yah it was a pretty good time.


----------



## 0ddity

I actually had a similar experience not too long ago in Havre, Montana. I got caught with a few friends of mine and they gave us 10 days in jail. Didn't even reduce my sentence for first offence.  So if you're ever riding the Hi-Line, be sure to get off before you enter the Havre yard. They check every car.


----------



## MrD

0ddity said:


> They check every car.



Yea, thats Havre alright....
1,ooo mile check...


----------



## 0ddity

Live and learn eh?


----------



## Rambler

0ddity said:


> I actually had a similar experience not too long ago in Havre, Montana. I got caught with a few friends of mine and they gave us 10 days in jail. Didn't even reduce my sentence for first offence.  So if you're ever riding the Hi-Line, be sure to get off before you enter the Havre yard. They check every car.



Now thats rough man! I hated every part about jail. The smell, the cheap plastic sandals, the mats you slept on, and most of all just being stuck inside a sell. Did you have to go to court or did they just lock you up? I will be sure to avoid Havre.


----------



## 0ddity

Yeah, the morning after they locked me up I had court and they sentenced me 180 days, 170 days suspended, 10 days to serve with credit from date of booking. But hey, I made the paper at least!


----------



## BLEVE

That's rad dude! Way to go. Even with the bust..


----------



## Rambler

Oddity, so after you spent the night in jail then went to court they put you back in jail or just probabtion?

Bleve- You still riding or back in Eville?


----------



## 0ddity

Back to jail to serve the rest of the 10 days. The courtroom was located in the actual jail.


----------



## Rambler

O jeeze... Dude I do not want to go back to jail. You think I might have to go back?


----------



## 0ddity

Well if you're riding the Hi-Line just get off before Havre and go around. Not all places that catch you will give you jail time. Most don't. You'll get a ticket or just get walked out of the yard. Sometimes nothing at all happens.


----------



## BLEVE

Just got back lastnight. How about this beers?!


----------



## plagueship

i like the theory of handshake-transmitted murderousness. cops are just so clever, aren't they.


----------



## Rambler

Bleve, I take it you got back in the Eville yard? I agree! Gotta deal with court first. Going back up to that shitty town tomorrow actually.

Yah the cop was super weird. Total short man syndrome with OCD hand washing.


----------



## Unslap

Lmfao short man syndrome! 
I love how you said you "wanted to shake his hand" haha im picturing: Cop -" this town doesn't take kindly to tramps and you better not be train hopping"
You- "yes sir, could i please shake your hand?" 
Is everything funny tonight?


----------



## flashinglights

Couple legal tips: cops don't shake hands. Matter of fact, staying out of their bubble entirely is always a good idea - let them invade yours instead if it comes to that. Reason being people occasionally take a cop's gun and use it against them.

Not volunteering additional information, making statements about your actions (even if caught red handed as you were) or making any noise at all in jail is also good. Statements on scene mean you pretty much have no chance to fight the charges. 'Course this works best if you are actually arrested, and have nothing to lose by minimum cooperation (no contraband to come up in a possible search, etc).

Other than the bust it sounds like a good ride, and you were doing your best to be safe. Empty gondolas rule. Thanks for sharing the story. It was daylight when you got popped, right? Timing can be a real bear...


----------



## CXR1037

Well, on one hand I say good on you for actually getting out and doing it. On the other, I say do some research to avoid dealing with the stuff you dealt with. Nonetheless, glad to hear you got some good out of that trip.


----------

